# Fall Primitive Gathering Food n Stuff



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim is in charge of organizing the Saturday feast, so send her a PM and let her know what you'll be able to bring.
If you haven't heard about it yet, go here;  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=377222


Boneboy /
Strych9 / Side dish and Salad
Scooter / Ribs, Table & Canopy
Big Ox / Brunswick stew , Table
Kebo /blackeyed peas and pear relish
Tag-a-long / Triple Chocolate Cake (actually RB will be cooking this..)
Ruttnbuck / 2 tables & 2 canopy's, dutch oven roast & Sunday morning breakfast.
Swede /
RHBama / 2 tables, hot wings, salad
Redneck MacGuiver / side dish
JD /
Bill Mc /Seafood Bisque
Tugboat1 /
UGA Hunter /
Willjo / Ham & Potato Salad and two tables
Crackerdave / Smoked Turkey Breast
KYbowhunter /
Bam Bam & his misses /
Baldfish / camp stew, utensils
Choctawlb /
Red Man / 
Hatchet Dan / 
TBug, Fishbait & kids / dessert
Handgunner & Jamie / Boiled Peanuts, Coleslaw
OutFishHim / Table & Canopy & Homemade Lasagna for Friday night.
DeerHauler / 2 tables and dessert
UGA Hunter / Vegetable
Mrs. Army Taco / Banana Pudding
TNGirl / plates, napkins, cutlery, green bean salad, pea salad, desert, sweet tea, and more.. ;-)


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

Who's doing the cups/plates/napkins, etc... ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Who's doing the cups/plates/napkins, etc... ?


 


OutFishHim is in charge of finding that out...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OutFishHim is in charge of finding that out...


Then shoot her a PM and find out!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Who's doing the cups/plates/napkins, etc... ?



You?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Then shoot her a PM and find out!


 


OutFishHim said:


> You?


 

That'll teach you to mess with a gimped up female..


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You?


I could...  Do a head count and let me know how many to bring.  We got a paper place down the road which is where we get all our paper goods for when it comes to our family reunions... it's cheaper there.

Our reunions usually have 100+ folks there, so I'm sure we could cover this thang!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That'll teach you to mess with a gimped up female..


No joke!  I ask a simple question and get goat-roped into it!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That'll teach you to mess with a gimped up female..



I knew there was a reason you put ME in charge of this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I knew there was a reason you put ME in charge of this!


 
Well, you said you didn't want to do the Work Day / Snake round up thing two weekends before it starts...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I knew there was a reason you put ME in charge of this!


He wanted it to get done, so he asked a woman.  Had he wanted it to get done right, he would have done it himself!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> He wanted it to get done, so he asked a woman. Had he wanted it to get done right, he would have done it himself!


 

Oh lawd, there are worse events that happen with goats than rodeo's you know. Don't make her mad...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll be happy to cook or bring something. You name it( except Turnips or rutabega's).


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 14, 2009)

Will be there and name something I can make and I will.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 14, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> Will be there and name something I can make and I will.



I got 3 long plastic folding tables I will bring and a dessert also!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm in for a canopy, 2 tables, and am planning to bring my turkey fryer and make some hot wings. If it looks like we'll have too many meat dishes, i'll bring salad instead.


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 15, 2009)

Easy on the drivel, scoot

It looks like there will be quite a few desserts being made.  I might end up making something hot and hearty instead


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Tryin to figure out what to bring...dessert or a main dish?


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Easy on the drivel, scoot





I love how Tag/Rutt are listed separately  


I'll have at least one table...maybe more though.  Thanks for coordinating all this Heather!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> dessert or a main dish?


 
Yes.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes.....



Thats no help  

Ribs, goo and brownies?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats no help
> 
> Ribs, goo and brownies?!


 
Well, I started out saying ribs, but the more I think about how much work they are, the more I am debating that decision. But you can bring all of the goo and brownies your little heart desires...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, I started out saying ribs, but the more I think about how much work they are, the more I am debating that decision. But you can bring all of the goo and brownies your little heart desires...



I never said either or...your powers of observation are seriously slackin Bro  

I will hafta go get more pans...Kebo has all of em right now  

Ribs aint that bad....with no smoker, I'd hafta do em in the oven anyways


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> I never said either or...your powers of observation are seriously slackin Bro
> 
> I will hafta go get more pans...Kebo has all of em right now
> 
> Ribs aint that bad....with no smoker, I'd hafta do em in the oven anyways


 
I do mine on the grill, but that means four racks at a time. That would take an all nighter to make enough for a good many folk. And this place ain't got no hay bales to snuggle up to for an all nighter...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I do mine on the grill, but that means four racks at a time. That would take an all nighter to make enough for a good many folk. And this place ain't got no hay bales to snuggle up to for an all nighter...



Crap, I gotta get another shelf for my oven


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I could also maybe bring some coleslaw....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> If anyone is interested, I could also maybe bring some coleslaw....


 
I'm interested, and you're bringin it....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm interested, and you're bringin it....



You would have thought he would've learned the first time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You would have thought he would've learned the first time!


 
Why can't he mention something like T-Bone Steaks or Prime Rib??


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm thinking that I'll be bringing some type of vegetable since there's not much of that on the list. It will probably be some cream corn or fried okra.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm interested, and you're bringin it....





OutFishHim said:


> You would have thought he would've learned the first time!



 

OK, I'll be bringing coleslaw as well.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2009)

We's gonna be eatin good in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like we need a couple more tables and someone to bring cups, forks, knives and spoons and such stuff.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 29, 2009)

Scooter i will have two tables there a full size folding table and a four foot table. We could use them at lunch Sat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2009)

Willjo said:


> Scooter i will have two tables there a full size folding table and a four foot table. We could use them at lunch Sat.


 
Sure will. Kebo I got your menu items edited as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll bring more plates/bowls/cups/cutlery/napkins, also have a french green bean cold salad that is good to bring. And a really good cold peas salad I can bring. And a desert, and a jug of sweet tea to. I'll bring whatever my car can hold. Looking forward to it and the chance to hunt with my LB and fellowship with ya'll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I'll bring more plates/bowls/cups/cutlery/napkins, also have a french green bean cold salad that is good to bring. And a really good cold peas salad I can bring. And a desert, and a jug of sweet tea to. I'll bring whatever my car can hold. Looking forward to it and the chance to hunt with my LB and fellowship with ya'll.


 

Got it. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2009)

Put me down for chips and home-made salsa for the game - possibly fried fish nuggets with datil pepper sauce,if I can ketch some fish.  How's the fishin' in the ponds on-site? 

[Still on for the smoked turkey breast for the big feed- do you have enough tables coming for that?]

PS: Any saltwater brethren from the coast gonna be there? I'd gladly trade on some good ol' salty Jawja oysters! I'll have some home grown,home canned trade goods-including datil pepper sauce - ,but no money.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 1, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I love how Tag/Rutt are listed separately
> 
> 
> I'll have at least one table...maybe more though.  Thanks for coordinating all this Heather!



Yeah... we can never do anything together.  Most of the time we even take separate vehicles.  

What I LOVE is how I got tagged with the cake ... when it's Mitch's recipe!  I just assisted with prep work while he got the D/O ready.   I'm gonna have to be gone most of the day on Saturday (some personal business I can't reschedule) so he may need to recruit another assistant.  

Oh and you can put us down for two 5 ft tables, two pop-up canopies and 5-6 bag chairs but they won't be there until around mid-night Friday night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah... we can never do anything together. Most of the time we even take separate vehicles.
> 
> What I LOVE is how I got tagged with the cake ... when it's Mitch's recipe! I just assisted with prep work while he got the D/O ready. I'm gonna have to be gone most of the day on Saturday (some personal business I can't reschedule) so he may need to recruit another assistant.
> 
> Oh and you can put us down for two 5 ft tables, two pop-up canopies and 5-6 bag chairs but they won't be there until around mid-night Friday night!


 
That boys a sneaky one isn't he?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2009)

Oysters for shucking have been procured/ ordered for pick up Friday................Straight from Appalachicola Bay..................I also plan on doing a pot roast in the Dutch oven Saturday............................And breakfast Sunday morning for whoever shows up.......................errr crawls out of thier sleeping bag for it!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oysters for shucking have been procured/ ordered for pick up Friday................Straight from Appalachicola Bay..................I also plan on doing a pot roast in the Dutch oven Saturday............................And breakfast Sunday morning for whoever shows up.......................errr crawls out of thier sleeping bag for it!!



NICE!!! I'll bring the saltines and a oyster knife 

Now who's gonna bring the steel glove so noone ends up lookin like a certain someone after they've been handling obsidian


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2009)

And don't forget to NOT wear your flippy floppies.


----------



## T_Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> And don't forget to NOT wear your flippy floppies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> And don't forget to NOT wear your flippy floppies.


 
Sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oysters for shucking have been procured/ ordered for pick up Friday................Straight from Appalachicola Bay..................I also plan on doing a pot roast in the Dutch oven Saturday............................And breakfast Sunday morning for whoever shows up.......................errr crawls out of thier sleeping bag for it!!



They should be ripe and tasty!  Im sure all the raw sewage from the storms up here have made it to the bay by now.  Happy Shucking!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> They should be ripe and tasty!  Im sure all the raw sewage from the storms up here have made it to the bay by now.  Happy Shucking!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, the contaminate level is 40,000 times the normal hazardous level. I think I'll let y'all have the sea loogies...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> NICE!!! I'll bring the saltines and a oyster knife
> 
> Now who's gonna bring the steel glove so noone ends up lookin like a certain someone after they've been handling obsidian



got knives, got gloves. We're good to go!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ready for some lasagna


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Ready for some lasagna




Did I mention I was making 2 pans.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 7, 2009)

*Speak up!*

Alright Guys & Gals!

We are getting down to the wire.  If you have not spoken up about the dish you will be contributing, please do so now.

We need a rough headcount.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 7, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright Guys & Gals!
> 
> We are getting down to the wire.  If you have not spoken up about the dish you will be contributing, please do so now.
> 
> We need a rough headcount.


Heather, the wife and I are still bringin' the peanuts and coleslaw... So, that's 2 right there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like I will be there after all!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 7, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like I will be there after all!


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like I will be there after all!



Thats what I'm talkin about!

Whacha gonna be cookin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Thats what I'm talkin about!
> 
> Whacha gonna be cookin



Beer and haybales??


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm still up in the air...I might be able to make a day of it Saturday but not sure yet.  Some things have come up.


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer and haybales??



I'll take "what are two things matty will get his fill of for 200 alex"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like I will be there after all!


 




boneboy96 said:


> I'm still up in the air...I might be able to make a day of it Saturday but not sure yet. Some things have come up.


 
Well put em' back down and get your butt there...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 7, 2009)

Gonna have to take my name down for food or anything else. 

Not gonna be there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2009)

foodwise, still planning on salad and frying some hot wings.
Got the pop up gazebo, 2 folding tables, and prolly 6-8 folding camp chairs i'm bringing.
On a different note: Someone please bring an oyster knife if you have one. My dog chewed the handle off mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> foodwise, still planning on salad and frying some hot wings.
> Got the pop up gazebo, 2 folding tables, and prolly 6-8 folding camp chairs i'm bringing.
> On a different note: Someone please bring an oyster knife if you have one. My dog chewed the handle off mine.


 
I'll bring one.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 7, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> foodwise, still planning on salad and frying some hot wings.
> Got the pop up gazebo, 2 folding tables, and prolly 6-8 folding camp chairs i'm bringing.
> On a different note: Someone please bring an oyster knife if you have one. My dog chewed the handle off mine.





I got one as well Robert


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, maybe not.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I'll take "what are two things matty will get his fill of for 200 alex"



What are Apples & Peaches?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright Guys & Gals!
> 
> We are getting down to the wire.  If you have not spoken up about the dish you will be contributing, please do so now.
> 
> We need a rough head count.


Not really sure I fit in that category .............................But I'll be there!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2009)

Still bringing 3 large tables and a brownie desert!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2009)

I just came home from Wally World with plates, cups, bowls, cutlery and napkins. Someone needs to pickup garbage bags....I forgot them.


----------



## Red Man (Oct 7, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I just came home from Wally World with plates, cups, bowls, cutlery and napkins. Someone needs to pickup garbage bags....I forgot them.


 I got garbage bags covered


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Red Man!!!! saved my keeester!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks Red Man!!!! saved my keeester!!!


 
She said keeester.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She said keeester.....



idiot.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idiot.......


 
You coming to the FPG or just offering lip service?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd have got a warning (again) if I'd said what I normally would have!!!!! Quack are U coming or not????Scooter do you know what that is????just cking???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I'd have got a warning (again) if I'd said what I normally would have!!!!! Quack are U coming or not????Scooter do you know what that is????just cking???


 
It's the south end of a north bound mule.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You coming to the FPG or just offering lip service?




Both.........




TNGIRL said:


> I'd have got a warning (again) if I'd said what I normally would have!!!!! Quack are U coming or not????Scooter do you know what that is????just cking???





If Scooter will quit verbally assaulting me, I'm gonna try my best to make it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When you show up I'll stop the verbal portion of the attacks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> When you show up I'll stop the verbal portion of the attacks...



I kinda figured that's when it would really get started!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I won't know hardly anybody there, but ya'll know me cause you'll read my shirt!!! So you better tell me who you are!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Well, I won't know hardly anybody there, but ya'll know me cause you'll read my shirt!!! So you better tell me who you are!!!!!



I'm Seth.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm Bartholemew De' Throckmartin... the III.... Jr.


----------

